# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El Plan del Ebro incluye una reserva de 6.550 hectómetros cúbicos para Aragón

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...%20aragon.aspx


*El Plan del Ebro incluye una reserva de 6.550 hectómetros cúbicos para Aragón*

*21,75 para Álava, de 1 para Castilla-La Mancha y de 445,15 para Cataluña*

10/12/2013



El Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Ebro, cuyo borrador irá "próximamente" al Consejo de Ministros incluye una reserva de 6.550 hectómetros cúbicos al año para usos "presentes y futuros" de la comunidad autónoma de Aragón, y de 21,75 para Álava, de 1 para Castilla-La Mancha y de 445,15 para Cataluña. Así lo ha anunciado el secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, en la Comisión de Agricultura de Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, quien ha señalado también que se contempla la ampliación de la reserva de agua para La Rioja que pasará de los 128,75 hectómetros cúbicos/año a los 148,75 hm³/año. Ramos ha recordado que el pasado 4 de julio de 2013 el Consejo del Agua de la Demarcación informó favorablemente el borrador para, posteriormente, ser también informado favorablemente por una amplia mayoría en el Consejo Nacional del Agua de 29 de julio de 2013, con lo que "se desbloqueaba" la tramitación del Plan.
    Las previsiones que baraja el Gobierno, ha  señalado, es que el borrador del Plan se lleve próximamente al Consejo  de Ministros para su aprobación definitiva por real decreto.
      A  su juicio, son muchas las mejoras las que introduce el borrador de este  plan en relación con el actualmente en vigor y como novedad ha  destacado que se incorpora que la Confederación pueda gestionar sus  propios aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos.
      Estos rendimientos  deberán destinarse a la restitución económica y social del territorio  que los genera, la restauración medioambiental, la modernización y  eficiencia de regadíos, y las necesidades energéticas de los servicios  públicos prestados por el organismo.

*Estudio para régimenes de caudales ecológicos en puntos singulares*

      El texto también plantea  que el organismo llevará a cabo estudios específicos para la  determinación, concertación e implantación de regímenes de caudales  ecológicos en puntos singulares de la cuenca por su interés social o  ambiental, entre los cuales se encuentra el Segre a su paso por Lleida y  el Cinca, aguas abajo de El Grado.
      Asimismo, el nuevo plan del Ebro adopta una serie de medidas para la mejora del estado de las masas de agua de la cuenca.
       De acuerdo con las previsiones, del 74% de las masas de agua  superficial que a día de hoy se encuentran en buen estado se aumentaría  hasta el 85,3% en el año 2015.
      En cuanto a si la cuenca es o  no deficitaria, ha señalado que el plan explica que no es globalmente  deficitaria ya que en la actualidad el consumo se limita a un 34% de  las aportaciones naturales.
      Según Ramos, el valor de 900  hm3/año de déficit medio que indica el plan es reflejo de la  irregularidad hídrica que registran los ríos mediterráneos.

----------

